# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Valedo, ValedoMotion, ValedoShape, medical back assessment and therapy devices, Hocoma AG, Volketswil, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hocoma AG

twitter.com/valedotherapy

----------


## Airicist

Valedo - Move for a healthy back 

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Valedo is an ideal medical device for those who care about lower back health. By training only minutes a day, Valedo’s game-like therapeutic exercises can help you improve movement awareness, restore motion to vertebral joints and redevelop deep muscles in your back

----------


## Airicist

Valedo: Save your Christmas! 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> Imagine what happens if Santa gets back problems. Watch the video and learn more about the Valedo back trainer.

----------


## Airicist

ValedoMotion promotional video

Published on Oct 15, 2015

----------

